# Flaking Paint on 2007 x250



## Stokewalker (Aug 16, 2012)

Dear All, Just discovered a rust spot above the windscreen just where the cab joins the coachwork (2007 Swift Bolero 600ek on an x250 ducato base). 
It seems the paint has flaked off..not sure if this is due to frost damage at the join or not.
Vehicle is still under warranty from Webbs in Warminster..I'll be calling them shortly.
But I was sure I'd seen loads of threads on here about similar experiences (and hopefully solutions!) but typically, now that I need to read them I can't find any..
Appreciate your advice..

Stokes


----------

